# Two thousand posts for Mr K.



## Paulfromitaly

*Thank you very much and congratulations Mr K. Georgiadis, your help as well as your improvement are really remarkable *


----------



## giovannino

Congratulations, K Georgiadis It's always a pleasure to read your posts.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Congrats, thanks & another beer toast for all of us.


----------



## k_georgiadis

Thank you, it is a pleasure to be in your company. I'll drink along (but I would prefer a glass of Pinot Grigio, if you do not mind MünchnerFax)


----------



## Siberia

Well-thought posts always - congrats K, will some Vermentino do?
Siberia


----------



## k_georgiadis

Siberia said:


> Well-thought posts always - congrats K, will some Vermentino do?
> Siberia


 
Thanks Siberia, Vermentino will do just fine.


----------



## Necsus

* CONGRATSK_G !!*​


----------



## Einstein

I don't look at these pages often enough...

Congratulations K! A lot of useful contributions, filling in the gaps left by the others of us who reply in too much of a hurry to read the question properly!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Oopsie -- how did I miss this thread?  

Grazie mille, Mr. K, for your second thousand impeccable posts!  (I'll join you in that bottle of pinot noir, if you don't mind.    Heck, I'll bring a second bottle.  )

Elisabetta


----------



## k_georgiadis

Neither do I, Einstein, which is why I missed your milestone. Congratulations! 

Thanks Trentina! Of course the two of us got a long way to go before we can reach 7,000+ posts. The wine is chilled, who's in charge of the appetizers?


----------



## MAVERIK

Congratulations


----------



## Saoul

Oh God, I'm late (as usual).

Well done K. 

Complimentissimi!


----------



## k_georgiadis

Thank you Saul, Maverik. Congratulations to you Maverik for crossing the 2,000 mark!


----------

